# uk sites near (easy) cycle routes



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John and I hiring again this year. this time taking the cycles with us to see how we manage. Bearing in mind that 
a) I am a scardy cat on the roads when cycling
b) I haven't been on mine for 2 years J sometimes cycles to work
c) have trouble walking up steep hills so will struggle with same on me bike
d) don't want to spend all week moaning about a numb rear end
Can any of you great people point us in the direction of some sites which are in fairly flat areas with cycle paths nearby. would like to be able to cycle to nearby towns, good eateries, we're members of national trust too and would like to get more value out of our membership.
We only have 6 days, pick van up late on a friday and have to be back early on a friday. 
I have never spent any time in Northumberland but we will probably head for the best weather.
Sue


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*uk sites near cycle routes*

This is exactly what we are looking for (you sound just like my wife on her bike). Some of the Camping & Caravan Sites state whether they are near cycle routes but this only applies to big sites and not CS's which we prefer. I have tried Google but not very good results. Like you we would be really interested in hearing of any.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Sue

No specific recommendations on routes, but you might want to look at a couple of websites:

www.cycle-route.com has a database of routes by county with Google based maps. Some have detailed descriptions and warn about hills etc.

Walk Jog Run is a website aimed at runners, but it can be used to plan routes for bikes. Again it is based on Google maps but you can switch to a terrain view to see where the hills are. It also gives an ascent/descent profile, so you can work out likely gradients.

Have fun.

Mike


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/CaravanClubApps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=2690

Even though this site seems to be in the middle of a conurbation, just off the A19 and A66, a cycle route passes the gates of the site. You can cycle up to 20 flat miles to the North, if you have the energy to Castle Eden, via Thorpe Thewles. See http://www.sustrans.org.uk/map?type=attractions&key=CC189

Other advantage is that Asda (large store) is within half-a-mile to the rear of the site, Morrisons are half-a-mile the other way, there is a pub close to the gates and lovely river walks/rides too.

The site is quiet, well laid out & maintained with full facilities, hard standing if you wish.

We often go there when visiting relatives on Teesside.

Colin


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Ferry Meadows CC site near Peterborough!

Cycle route around the lakes close by. Also Nene Railway is good.
There is also a cycle route that follows rail line from the Club Site into Peterborough.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/CaravanClubApps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=1640

Been there and found it a really good location & site.

****


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try these C&CC sites:

Wolverley (near canal)
Kingsbury Water Park (as implied-lakes and stuff)
Woodhall Spa (lincolnshire lanes so should be flat-haven't done this one but on our list)

I think all 3 are open to non members.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Caravan Club site at York Rowntree has 15 miles of flat cycle route at the entrance.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Best one I know is the CC site at Caernarfon, North Wales. Just around the corner from an easy off road cycle route which follows a disused railway track right over the Lleyn peninsula.

Also an easy and pretty route from Dollgellau to Barmouth, North Wales.

Tissington Trail - the peak district.

Tarka trail - Devon

Plenty of campsites around them all.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Try CC site at Pembery, Llanelli near Carnarvon.

Has access to the Sustrans cycle routes and 28-miles within Pembery County Park next door.

Trev


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you look for canals you will generally find some flat cycle routed alongside.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Caravan Club site at York Rowntree has 15 miles of flat cycle route at the entrance.


Thanks for that Grumpyman but i was thinking more a holiday than a day out :lol: 
sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

thanks all, you have given me some food for thought, off to browse the sites now.
Sue


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

C&CC Club site near Devises - next to the canal. And there'a pub round the corner (the three magpies) that's got a nice field behind, toilets etc. and is a bit cheaper if you don't need all the C&CC fuss.

You can ride to Bath/Bristol from there, or back to Reading.

And beware - though towpaths are flat(ish), you'll still get a numb bum - it's climbs and descents that change your position in the saddle and consequently mean that the blodd flows more freely!

regards

Gareth


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

'Bump' any more ideas folks.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The ones that spring to mind are those that are near dis-used railways (albeit it tends to be a linear there-and-back approach rather than circular). Couple I can think of are 

Bath Marina (although Newton Mill isn't too far away either) - access onto old Bath - Bristol railway

and

CC Wirral Country Park / Thurtaston - access onto the old line from Chester-West Kirkby

Otherwise, CC Blackwall Plantation has a (deceptive) round trip cycle route around Carsington reservoir.

If you're adventurous, from C&CC Ravenglass you can catch the steam train to Eskdale and cycle back (or stay at C&CC Eskdale and cycle then catch train back...the road up to it isn't for the feint hearted in a motorhome though).

From CC Coniston you can cycle around the lake. I think also same is possible at CC Kielder.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Heronbrook, Cotgrave, Nottinghamshire - CL page 433 - £8 per night.
A little gem a short ride away from the Grantham Canal. Two nice pubs and a small Sainsburys in the village. Brilliant cycling - dead flat all the way into Nottingham. Lots of wildlife.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There is a small CS at a place called Tonge station near Derby, next to it is a cycle path tarmacked that will take you all the way into Derby. We did a cycle route called the Stately homes or something like that and part of that route goes past the gate of the site.

It is a lovely site very quiet but you can cycle to a pub in 2 of the villages nearby.

This should help a bit and keep you busy for a few days. 
http://www.cyclederby.co.uk/routes/leisure-routes

Have a great time
Mandy

After much searching I found it  
http://www.nwleics.gov.uk/cycling/documents/Stately_Homes_-_13_or_17_miles(1).pdf

Found it here which you may also find useful
http://www.nwleics.gov.uk/walks_and_rides/DisplayArticle.asp?ID=587


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Near Roman wall*

Hi
haltwhistle CCC near Roman Wall Northumberland
Miles of tarmac disused railway line
Barry


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Cycle route 3*

The Old Oaks Touring Park, Glastonbury.
Cycle Route 3 passes along the end of the entrance, CR 3 leads to Wells or into the nature reserve at Shapwick. A short drive away is the Tarka trail in North Devon.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

How about Beadnall Bay?
http://www.beadnellbaycaravanpark.co.uk/index.html

We stayed here in July and were parked up right in the Dunes only a few yards from the beach. Whilst their main camp is static units, they do have good pitches for caravans & motorhomes. Toilet blocks leave a little to be desired ( only use in emergency) but most folk use their own anyway, so not a problem.

As for cycling, there are good routes up & down the coast & Seahouses is great for fish & chips too!

Another option could be Robin Hood's Bay, although right on the cliffs, just inland is a cycle route Whitby to Scarbourgh.

However maybe the NE Coast is not so great this time of year. 

****


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Another Thought! :idea:

http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/England-Cycle-Routes-2.html

Check out these various cycle routes, then try & find sites close-by :?:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

suedew said:


> 'Bump' any more ideas folks.


I can definitely concur about Ferry Meadows at Peterborough.

It is a very good CC site, with excellent, extensive cycle routes into Peterborough and the surrounding area.

I quote Peterborough City Council's cycling home page........

"The terrain in and around the city is ideal for cycling as the land is very flat. There are over 200km of cycleways, with over half of those being off road, to help you get about the city for business or take a leisurely cycle instead"

Nene Valley is spectacular and the lovely 2-3 mile ride into Peterborough from the site is easy, with Asda at the Peterborough end to lock up your bikes.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thank you all for the ideas. will be noting them all down and watching the weather forecast for when we go, trying to avoid the floods.
Can see i will be doing a lot of research on my days off.
Sue


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Concur with Kielder Water CC site, Northumberland - God's own country! Cycling all round lake. Beautiful views. Take midge cream.
(My address and flag is Scottish but am an import - from Geordieland!)
Sal


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

(My address and flag is Scottish but am an import - from Geordieland!)
Sal[/quote]
Thanks for that Sal from this Scot exported to Hull.
Sue


----------

